# Need Help Picking a Tire for my Brute



## muddaddict (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok guys, here's the deal. I want to explain what I have and what Im looking for. If you could, PLEASE give me your advice on what to pick. I have:
09 Brute Force 750
2" HL Lift
3" Spacers
Stock Belt w/ 120 soft miles
EPI Maroon Primary Spring
EPI Red Secondary Spring
14" ITP SS212 wheels

I want to get a set of Outlaws for it and was wanting a little insight or simple opinions on whether I should put some 31 outlaws on it with the 14's I have or go with 29.5 laws and get some 12" wheels? If I should go with the 31's, should I go with a skinny wide combo, all wides or all skinnies? Ive read and ben told that the 31 s/w combo would be the best, but would like y'alls opinions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

31s s/w I love mine and will run them on every bike I have from hear on out


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm running 29.5 s/w with no lift and only rub a tiny bit at full turn if the suspension is compressed. They have the new radial outlaw coming out in a 30" soon if you can wait. If you are going to trail ride I would go with the s/w combo.


----------



## muddaddict (Oct 6, 2010)

Im surprised you knew about the 30's. I was told not to tell anyone. I was going wait but after my conversation yesterday, I think I will go ahead and get the 31's. They measure right at 30"s anyways but are heavy as he((. I need, well, want the tires by Muddy Gras in Feb. I was under the inpression the 30's would be out by Jan, but after yesterday, Im not too sure. There is still no prototype, estimated day of release nor price range yet. Right now HL has the tires for 15% off until thursday. And I LOVE saving money!!!


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Dont see why they told you not to tell anyone. there is a post on HL about them. they have been waiting on a prototype for 6 or 7 months now


----------

